# The Conestoga Wagon build



## Kenbo

Hey guys. I wasn't going to do a build thread on here but then I thought that would be selfish. I'm planning on making this project over the next month or month and a half and I have no idea how it will turn out. It involves some processes that I have never tried before like some steam bending and some sewing.........yes, I said sewing. Either way, I started the build on Saturday. I was able to work in the shop for Saturday, Sunday and Monday. I'm hoping that I will be able to post photos of methods, experiments, successes, failures and progress. I am using an old set of plans and although I just acquired them, they have been in circulation for years apparently. This first post will initially just be all the photos of the past 3 days, but future posts will include text with explanations. If there are any questions along the way, feel free to ask. Any suggestions? Feel free to speak up. I'd love to hear from you.
[attachment=10160]
[attachment=10161]
[attachment=10162]
[attachment=10163]
[attachment=10164]
[attachment=10165]
[attachment=10166]
[attachment=10167]
[attachment=10168]
[attachment=10169]


----------



## Kenbo

[attachment=10170]

[attachment=10171]

[attachment=10172]

[attachment=10173]

[attachment=10174]

[attachment=10175]

[attachment=10176]

[attachment=10177]

[attachment=10178]

[attachment=10179]


----------



## Kenbo

[attachment=10180]

[attachment=10181]

[attachment=10182]

[attachment=10183]

[attachment=10184]

[attachment=10185]

[attachment=10186]

[attachment=10187]

[attachment=10188]

[attachment=10189]


----------



## Kenbo

[attachment=10190]

[attachment=10191]

And there you have it. You are now up to date........photo wise anyway. Sorry about all the pictures with no explanation but it would take hours to type it all out. I hope you get the idea of what I'm doing here and will follow along. As I said, future posts will be accompanied by text explaining the process. If you have any questions about any of the pictures, feel free to ask.


----------



## jteagle6977

Looking pretty kool so far.


----------



## cabomhn

Looks great! Looking forward to seeing this progress. That's a lot of picture posting both here and WWT!


----------



## Kenbo

cabomhn said:


> Looks great! Looking forward to seeing this progress. That's a lot of picture posting both here and WWT!



Yeah, I wasn't going to post the build on both because I didn't want to bore folks who might have already seen it over there. Also, because I am doing the build simutaneously with another member of another forum, I didn't know if it was fair to post here on my own without him. But then I thought, why should I deny the members here who may not be on WWT seeing something that they might enjoy? I also thought about it and am pretty sure that the member on the other forum wouldn't mind at all that I am posting my build on two different sites. It is a lot of posting though. 
Thanks for looking in and thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Always fun to watch a build thread, thanks for posting Kenbo! I saw in your pics the flip top cart that your planer and sander are on, I made the very same cart and really like it. 2 tools in one place is always good.


----------



## Kenbo

Okay, well I'm back. I managed to get a little shop time in today and although I wasn't very happy with the speed at which I was able to work, and I wasn't happy about the amount that I got done, I was happy to get some shop time.
It was a beautiful day here and I was able to open the door and the window to my shop and let some fresh air in. It was nice instead of the usual heat.
[attachment=10489]

I needed to cut some parts for the front and rear supports of the wagon. The part required a 37 degree cut to be made in 5/8" stock. It's angles like this that make it that I really like my Beall digital angle meter. Really takes the guess work out of the cut.
[attachment=10490]


I then proceeded to make the cuts and drill the holes for these parts.
[attachment=10492]


The lower supports of the wagon are a simple cut that have curved ends. I went the simple route and after cutting the stock to size, and drilling all the holes, I used a circle template and drew out a 5/8" arc on each end of the supports.
[attachment=10491]


I then hit the 12" disc sander to shape the ends of each of the 4 supports.
[attachment=10494]


I also had to cut the supports for the lazy seat. They were a little trickier but with the help of the scroll saw, I was able to cut them no problems.
[attachment=10493]


And this is a shot of all the pieces I got cut today. Again, I'm not really happy with the amount that I got done, but I got done what I was able to do and worked to the best of my ability.
[attachment=10495]


There are some more holes that are needed to be drilled for these parts, but they call for holes drilled at 15 degrees. I checked my drill press and let me tell you that the tilting mechanism on it is a piece of crap. Not very easy to use at all. It is for this reason that I think I may have to take a break from this build and make myself a tilting drill press table to get the holes drilled properly. Just another jig as far as I'm concerned.
Thanks for looking in.


----------



## Kenbo

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: But it was good to get in the shop tho, I got very little done was hiding from the Nag party,  pictures were comming out had to run brutial here



I hear ya Roy. I don't have a nag party here, but I am thankful that I was able to get out there at all. It's just not the pace that I'm used to working at. I had a good time though. I'm hoping to get out there for a little each day during the week. Fingers are crossed.


----------



## Twig Man

Amazing talent! Cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Kenbo

I got out to the shop today to put a couple of hours into the wagon. I needed to drill a few 3/16" holes on a 15 degree angle in a few pieces. I jacked up a board on one end to an angle of 15 degrees and drilled my holes. It wasn't my preferred method of drilling but it got the job done. I still intend on making a drill press table to use on future projects.
[attachment=10516]


I wanted a little contrast in my project, so I picked out a piece of walnut to make the lazy seat out of. I then cut and sanded the seat.
[attachment=10517]


And I also got all the pieces cut to make the feed trough. They still need to be sanded and assembled, but that will be on tomorrow's to-do list. Thanks for looking in.
[attachment=10518]


----------



## Kenbo

Got a little bit of progress done today. I managed to get the feed trough glued and screwed and sanded together. I did say a little progress, and I meant a little.
At least that's one more thing that I don't have to build later. 

I'm hoping for some serious shop time this weekend.
[attachment=10608]


----------



## Kenbo

Today was more of an assembly day than a woodworking day. I cut the brass rods that I wanted to use, polished them and threaded both ends with a 6-32 thread. The plans called for threaded rod, but I just couldn't put in on the wagon with all of the brass hardware that was already there. The rest of the time was spent assembling the body of the wagon. I plan on changing out the nuts at a later time for brass ones. I just didn't have any brass ones today. I also took a couple of shots with a pop can to give you an idea of the scale of this one. Hope you like it.
[attachment=10711]

[attachment=10712]

[attachment=10713]

[attachment=10714]

[attachment=10715]

[attachment=10716]

[attachment=10717]

[attachment=10718]

[attachment=10719]


And last of all, I cleaned up the shop to prep for another day in the shop. I'm hoping to actually make some more pieces for this build tomorrow. I will have to see what happens.
[attachment=10720]


----------



## woodtickgreg

I know what you mean Roy, I wanted to get in the shop and work on the lathe a little today but that plan got squashed! Had to go grocery shopping with the wife instead. I am working on my stuff tomorrow!


----------



## Kevin

Ken that's looking great. You make the coolest stuff. 


But you know me - being the neat freak that I am, I can't let some of your blatant sloppiness slide without trying to help you improve . . . . . . 


[attachment=10721]


Obviously, we need some serious work on our mat alignment procedures. 

:naughty:


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Ken that's looking great. You make the coolest stuff.
> 
> 
> But you know me - being the neat freak that I am, I can't let some of your blatant sloppiness slide without trying to help you improve . . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, we need some serious work on our mat alignment procedures.
> 
> :naughty:



HOLY CRAP!!!! How did that happen? I bet you dollars to donuts it's those darned shop elves again. I know for FACT that those mats were alligned prior to me leaving the shop. I'm definitely going to have to get some motion activated cameras in there. Thanks for bringing this to my attention Kevin. You have no idea how much of a service you have done for me.


----------



## Kenbo

Caught him red handed!!!!!

After you pointed out this travesty to me Kevin, I decided it was in my best interest to sneak out to the shop and check. Sure enough, the little beggar was there messin' with my mat allignment again.
Let's just say that this little shop elf wont be messin' with the mats anymore. 
[attachment=10727]
[attachment=10728]
[attachment=10729]


----------



## Mike1950

Was he delicious????


----------



## Kenbo

Mike1950 said:


> Was he delicious????





I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti.


----------



## Brink

So disappointed...(head shaking)
Make a shop elf door to let the little fellow in. Then....ick


----------



## Kenbo

Well, lesson of the day. That old saying of measure twice, cut once. Gosh darnit it's true. Didn't abide by the rule and screwed up the first 2 pieces. Oops.
[attachment=10757]


After the initial screw ups, I managed to get my act together and finish up the tool box pieces.
[attachment=10758]

Everything is now all glued together and all I need to do is come up with a way to do the hinges. I have an idea, but I'm not sure if it will work.
[attachment=10759]

[attachment=10760]


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have no idea what a conestoga wagon is? I am following along with the build for the big reveal! Great work Ken.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> I have no idea what a conestoga wagon is? I am following along with the build for the big reveal! Great work Ken.



It's the one that "settled the West" as they say. The classic looking wagon you see in all the older westerns. They can vary in look slightly and detail but you've seen a million of them. When the 'injuns' were about to attack the wagon train the trail boss would sound the call to "circle the wagons" for a makeshift fort. Those were Conestoga's.


----------



## scrimman

I am REALLY enjoying this thread!
I know what you mean about 'cut it off 3 times and it's still too short!' This weekend I was working on a finger joint box to hide one of those medical Styrofoam coolers in. I did a really nice job, esp. considering its only the second time I've done one. I went to go place it in the cooler into the freshly created box and.....:dash2:. It's precisely 3/4" too short. And only on one axis, too. And me a math teacher.  Oh the shame.
Now I gotta figure out what to do with this new crate.....
At least your boo-boo wasn't revealed after a full day's work!


----------



## Mike1950

Kenbo said:


> Well, lesson of the day. That old saying of measure twice, cut once. Gosh darnit it's true. Didn't abide by the rule and screwed up the first 2 pieces. Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> After the initial screw ups, I managed to get my act together and finish up the tool box pieces.
> 
> 
> Everything is now all glued together and all I need to do is come up with a way to do the hinges. I have an idea, but I'm not sure if it will work.



Size needed for hinges or hinge? I have some very small ones.


----------



## Kenbo

Mike1950 said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, lesson of the day. That old saying of measure twice, cut once. Gosh darnit it's true. Didn't abide by the rule and screwed up the first 2 pieces. Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> After the initial screw ups, I managed to get my act together and finish up the tool box pieces.
> 
> 
> Everything is now all glued together and all I need to do is come up with a way to do the hinges. I have an idea, but I'm not sure if it will work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size needed for hinges or hinge? I have some very small ones.
Click to expand...


I have loads of small hinges Mike. I'm just not sure if I want to use them or not. I'm thinking I might make some wooden hinges for this one. I can't decide. It's a toss up between brass to match the other hardware, or wooden hinges. Maybe even black to look like old iron. I can't decide.


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> I have no idea what a conestoga wagon is? I am following along with the build for the big reveal! Great work Ken.



This would be a Conestoga Wagon Greg. Kevin's description was pretty good too. 
[attachment=10807]


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what a conestoga wagon is? I am following along with the build for the big reveal! Great work Ken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would be a Conestoga Wagon Greg. Kevin's description was pretty good too.
Click to expand...

That's really cool! But I coulda waited for the big reveal.  I'm still gonna be watching this, I love build threads!


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> ... I'm thinking I might make some wooden hinges for this one. ...



I'm sure you've made wooden hinges before, but if not I assure you they are not hard. I made a dozen or dozen and a half pair or so when I was churning out humidors in the early through mid 90's and I never used "kits" or jigs they sell now. All hand work and I didn't own a drill press at that time - I free-handed the brass pin holes. When I first started I thought "This is too hard!" but after about the third pair it wasn't even a challenge. I'd say go for the wooden ones although some kind of miniature wrought hinges would be more period correct. :dunno:

I just think wood would look better for this project since it isn't aiming for museum quality repro. 

JMO


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'm thinking I might make some wooden hinges for this one. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you've made wooden hinges before, but if not I assure you they are not hard. I made a dozen or dozen and a half pair or so when I was churning out humidors in the early through mid 90's and I never used "kits" or jigs they sell now. All hand work and I didn't own a drill press at that time - I free-handed the brass pin holes. When I first started I thought "This is too hard!" but after about the third pair it wasn't even a challenge. I'd say go for the wooden ones although some kind of miniature wrought hinges would be more period correct. :dunno:
> 
> I just think wood would look better for this project since it isn't aiming for museum quality repro.
> 
> JMO
Click to expand...




I've done quite a few sets of wooden hinges and I agree with you that they aren't rocket science. They are kinda fun to make actually. This one obviously isn't time period accurate. I don't think they would have had all kinds of funky brass fittings on their wagons.


----------



## Kenbo

Went out to the shop today again. I already had the blanks cut to size. All I had to do was apply the patterns, mark and drill the holes and cut the pieces. There were only 3 simple pieces and it took me 2 hours. I'm not liking this new pace, but for the record, I did enjoy my time out there so that is what matters to me. Here are the pieces.
They still need to be sanded and shaped.
[attachment=10994]


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> Went out to the shop today again. I'm not liking this new pace, but for the record, I did enjoy my time out there so that is what matters to me.


 Any shop time is great! And it's not about the pace, but the enjoyment of the time in the shop, but you already figured that out. 
Be careful and enjoy your time in the shop, it's supposed to be fun, not a job.


----------



## Kenbo

Well, this build is still going. I haven't been able to work on it for a while, but I thought that I would try today. I had a few minor setbacks which pretty much ended my shop time for the day but I did manage to get the poplar cut, drilled sanded and installed for the floor of the wagon. And that was it. Hopefully there will be better, more productive days ahead.
[attachment=11343]

[attachment=11344]

[attachment=11345]


----------



## Kevin

Glad to see you back at it Ken. It's looking great and I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Glad to see you back at it Ken. It's looking great and I can't wait to see it finished.



Same here


----------



## Kenbo

Thanks guys. It's a slow go for me but that's okay. Better slow than not at all.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ken, I am still recovering from my arm injury and cannot work as fast as I would like either. My shop time is even more satisfying now, not fast, but still productive and good for the soul. Your build is looking good and we are all enjoying it at any speed!


----------



## Kenbo

Got to put in one hour on the wagon today. Got the upper and lower bolsters sander for the front axle assembly and got the side brackets cut for the tongue. Doesn't seem like much, but I had fun with it. Tomorrow is another day.
[attachment=11431]

[attachment=11432]


----------



## Mike1950

Your attention to detail is incredible. This is a great build thread- thanks.........


----------



## Kenbo

Spent another hour and a half out in the shop today after work. I was able to get the left and right hounds sanded that I made yesterday. I also cut, drilled and sanded the tongue and assembled those pieces together. I then did a dry fit of the tongue assembly with the axle tree and the upper and lower bolsters. I then cut, drilled, shaped and sanded the front end back brace and did a dry fit of that. Looks good to me but I'm done for the day. 
[attachment=11575]

[attachment=11576]

[attachment=11577]

[attachment=11578]

[attachment=11579]

[attachment=11580]


----------



## Kevin

Looking great Ken. Are you going to carve an ox to go into the yoke or just hitch it to that awesome bike you built last year? Give the peeps here a peep at that bike will ya?


----------



## woodtickgreg

You made lots of progress today!  looking good!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Ken - I said it on your tank build and I will say it again here - your attention to detail is inspiring. Truly amazing. (Except maybe when it comes to your shop) 
Great progress - thanks for sharing
Scott


----------



## Kenbo

Well, let's see. I spent the morning having a brain scan at the hospital in downtown T.O., then I came home and spent some time with Mrs Kenbo and then we went out for a nice lunch and ice cream, and then..............you knew this was coming............I went to the shop.

I put in 3 1/2 hours today and I set my goals for what I wanted to get done before I went out there. I managed to get the rear upper bolster, the rear axle tree, the rear hounds, the axle rods and (as a bonus because it was over and above my goal that I set) I got the tapered connecting rod cut. I did a few dry fits to see how everything is going to piece together and let me tell you, this thing is mahusive!! 

I still have to sand the pieces that I cut today. You might see some discolouration in the wood. That is some mineral spirits that I used to wash away the glue residue.

I have hopes for a productive weekend as it is our Thanksgiving and I have a 3 day weekend. I only have a couple of hours to work on it tomorrow, but I have all day Sunday and Monday. Slow and steady boys, slow and steady.

[attachment=11690]

[attachment=11691]

[attachment=11692]

[attachment=11693]


----------



## woodtickgreg

Looking good Ken! I think it's gonna need wooden horses to pull it! LOL


----------



## Kevin

Glad you had a good day all-in-all. Be better when you get some concrete results from your numerous tests . . . . 

Man that thing really *is* massive. Forget carving a ox for it. Just attach a dowel at the end of the tongue to make a T-handle, so Mrs Kenbo can use it like a little red wagon to haul fresh tomatoes and produce from the garden back to the house. 

Looking great Ken.


----------



## Kenbo

I was only able to get a little time in the shop today. I really needed to take advantage of the weather and remove the soft top from my Jeep and put the hard top on for the winter. Sadly enough, that means that summer is over. 

I got all the pieces sanded that I made yesterday and assembled the rear hounds to the connection bar. I also managed to cut the rear bolster standards. I decided to make a template for these just because I could. After assembling the pieces and doing a dry fit, I found that a few things didn't quite fit right. I'm not sure how this happened, but instead of going through the process of making new pieces, I made a few modification to the hounds to make them fit properly. I marked the modifications with the red arrows. I may still end up making new ones, but I wont be able to decided that until later. Another quick dry fit and the day in the shop was done. No worries, even though I only got 2 small pieces made, I still have 2 more days in the shop lined up. 
[attachment=11754]

[attachment=11755]

[attachment=11756]

[attachment=11757]

[attachment=11758]

[attachment=11759]


----------



## NYWoodturner

Man - I dont know where you pull it from - especially given what you are going through, but it speaks volumes about your level of focus, commitment and determination. Otherwise known as "Grit". 
Color me impressed.
Scott


----------



## Kenbo

NYWoodturner said:


> Man - I dont know where you pull it from - especially given what you are going through, but it speaks volumes about your level of focus, commitment and determination. Otherwise known as "Grit".
> Color me impressed.
> Scott



Thank you for your kind words. I don't know if it's called grit or focus or what the name is, but I have to keep moving. The left arm has started aching now but I can't let it stop me. When I head to the shop, I set obtainable goals for each session and for the most part, I reach those goals and in some cases I surpass them. I've accepted that I'm a little slower these days but I wont accept that some silly little numbness in my arm and hand will rob me of a hobby that I love. After all, that hobby is mine and this "condition" has no right to take it away. I'd rather do a little work on something that I love to do than to sit back and watch my tools rot by me saying that "I can't do it". Heading out to the shop now to set my goals and surpass them. 

By the way, just for a good laugh, here's a picture of me at the hospital on Friday getting the brain thing done. I thought it was going to be something like a tube or a machine that they put you into. It turns out it was 30+ electrodes that they attach to your melon and monitor brain waves. It wouldn't look so silly if the cotton balls weren't in place. A buddy of mine said it looks like I went for a manicure and they went nuts. ha ha ha ha ha. Thought you might like the funny image.

[attachment=11764]


----------



## Mike1950

Hell I thought it was your new dooo!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Grit-- We all have a different name for it. I look at the world seperated into 2 groups- the hard workers -the hard wanters.... The I cans-the I cants. 
You make it very obvious to all which group you are in. 

The wagon is Incredible-I give you a first prize for it and you are not done yet.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man - I dont know where you pull it from - especially given what you are going through, but it speaks volumes about your level of focus, commitment and determination. Otherwise known as "Grit".
> Color me impressed.
> Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've accepted that I'm a little slower these days but I wont accept that some silly little numbness in my arm and hand will rob me of a hobby that I love. After all, that hobby is mine and this "condition" has no right to take it away. I'd rather do a little work on something that I love to do than to sit back and watch my tools rot by me saying that "I can't do it". Heading out to the shop now to set my goals and surpass them.
Click to expand...

Good for you Ken, I feel the same way, I have no strength in my left arm yet but I still get in the shop and do what I can. A little bit of something is better than a whole lot of nothing.  It still gives us joy!  I've gotten pretty good at doing things with one hand. :lolol: I know you enjoy your shop time too and are having fun and that's all that matters. I'm off to the shop now to work on my lathe restore, I need my therapy!


----------



## scrimman

Nice hat, dude!


----------



## Kenbo

7 hours in the shop today. 6 pieces made. I also screwed up a few pieces and bolted the under carriage together instead of just dry fitting it. I worked on the brake system today and started cutting out pieces for that. There isn't much to tell, so I'll just post the pictures.
[attachment=11799]

[attachment=11800]

[attachment=11801]

[attachment=11802]

[attachment=11803]

[attachment=11804]

[attachment=11805]

[attachment=11806]

[attachment=11807]

[attachment=11808]


----------



## Kevin

[attachment=11812]


----------



## Kenbo

I'll try to make this brief.
I started out by cutting the dowel for the main shaft of the brakes.
[attachment=11846]

I then cut some 3/8" and 1/8" holes in a piece of MDF.
[attachment=11847]

I then inserted some 3/8" dowel and drilled and pinned them with a 1/8" dowel.
[attachment=11848]

Then I set my table saw fence and made 2 passes through the table saw.
[attachment=11849]

Which gave me my connecting rods for the brake assembly.
[attachment=11850]

A little shaping and hand sanding and they are done.
[attachment=11851]

Here they are, in place for a dry fit in the brake assembly.
[attachment=11852]

Then, there was a commotion in my stove pipe. So I opened the door to the woodstove and there was this little fella. Very black with soot and needing some help. So of course, I rescued the little guy. He's fine now. Dirty, but fine.
[attachment=11853]

Then I cut some mounting brackets and retaining clips for the brake assembly. I'm not going to glue or mount any of this until the wheels are done. This way, I have a solid reference for mounting them.
[attachment=11854]

And now, I cut some 1/8" hardboard to make some test cuts for the wheels.
[attachment=11855]


----------



## Kenbo

Here are the hardboard pieces ready for testing.
[attachment=11856]

I did the math a knew that I needed a 25.7 degree angle for the cuts to make a heptagon. So I did some test cutting.
[attachment=11857]

Until I got it right.
[attachment=11858]

The test cuts in the hardboard prove to be bang on.
[attachment=11859]

I then reassembled them to allow for the 3/4" half lap joints.
[attachment=11860]

Time for the real deal. Cut the angles in the poplar.
[attachment=11861]

And cut all the rabbets for the half lap joints.
[attachment=11862]


Here are all the pieces cut and ready for sanding. Problem is, something isn't right. The total size of the heptagon is too large. I'm either going to have to cut them down, or make new ones and salvage these for the smaller front wheels.
[attachment=11863]

No worries. This was an experiment today and I think it proved pretty successful. 8 hours later...........I had a good time.


----------



## cabomhn

Looking great, always enjoy seeing your work.


----------



## woodtickgreg

The wheels remind me of segmented rings for turning, only without the half laps. cool stuff, gotta get me one of those tilt boxes.


----------



## Kenbo

I got out to the shop today and put in 2 hours. 
Sadly enough, all the work I did on the weekend was nothing more than designer fire wood and kindling. There were several problems that made them that way. The main problem was that the wheel would not fit in the main area of the heptagon without encroaching into the waste areas. I considered cutting the pieces smaller to try and shrink the heptagon and avoid the waste areas but I decided that this was more trouble than it was worth. So, I cut all new wagon sections.
[attachment=11929]

I know it doesn't seem like much, but remember that I had to cut the stock from 8/4 rough sawn, then thickness plane down to the 3/4" that I needed. The resaw and stock prep took some time.
Here's the difference in the old pieces and the new.
[attachment=11930]


Part of my problem with the wheels, is that I don't have a compass large enough to draw the 13 1/2" diameter so I was kinda Mickey Mousing it. I got tired of that and headed to Lee Valley today. I've always been a fan of Veritas products and the fact that they are Canadian is just a bonus. I don't think that I've ever been disappointed with a Veritas purchase.
I decided that I would pick up a set of Veritas beam compass ends. They seem a little expensive, but I'm worth it. 
[attachment=11931]

They attach firmly onto the beam and once they are set, they do not move. There is absolutely no play in these puppies at all. They are extremely sturdy feeling and you never feel like you are going to break them.
[attachment=11932]

They even come with their own rigid carrying case to keep them safe. I've wanted a set of these for years. I don't know why I didn't do it earlier.
[attachment=11933]


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> I got out to the shop today and put in 2 hours.
> Sadly enough, all the work I did on the weekend was nothing more than designer fire wood and kindling. There were several problems that made them that way. The main problem was that the wheel would not fit in the main area of the heptagon without encroaching into the waste areas. I considered cutting the pieces smaller to try and shrink the heptagon and avoid the waste areas but I decided that this was more trouble than it was worth. So, I cut all new wagon sections.
> 
> 
> I know it doesn't seem like much, but remember that I had to cut the stock from 8/4 rough sawn, then thickness plane down to the 3/4" that I needed. The resaw and stock prep took some time.
> Here's the difference in the old pieces and the new.
> 
> 
> 
> Part of my problem with the wheels, is that I don't have a compass large enough to draw the 13 1/2" diameter so I was kinda Mickey Mousing it. I got tired of that and headed to Lee Valley today. I've always been a fan of Veritas products and the fact that they are Canadian is just a bonus. I don't think that I've ever been disappointed with a Veritas purchase.
> I decided that I would pick up a set of Veritas beam compass ends. They seem a little expensive, but I'm worth it.
> 
> 
> They attach firmly onto the beam and once they are set, they do not move. There is absolutely no play in these puppies at all. They are extremely sturdy feeling and you never feel like you are going to break them.
> 
> 
> They even come with their own rigid carrying case to keep them safe. I've wanted a set of these for years. I don't know why I didn't do it earlier.



I'm also proud to say I have bought plenty of tools/equipment/items from Canada and I can't remember ever being dissatisfied. And I love Veritas products. I used one of their angle jigs while teaching my muscle memory for eventually freehanding the larger plane knives and chisels for Scary Sharp sharpening and you just can't go wrong with Veritas products for sure.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Your so right Ken, you are worth it!


----------



## Kenbo

I made it out to the shop today and cut the rabbets for the half lap joints of the wheels. I then dry fit them together, and marked the waste areas. After all the waste areas were marked, I sanded them off and glued the wheel sections together. I know that this is not the way it is supposed to be done, but I dont like the plans way of sort of telling us in a round about way how to do it. In other words, the plans tell you nothing!! 
Mrs Kenbo came out in case I needed an extra hand for the glue up and I did. Of course, she had to photobomb my picture so I think that means I can post it. 
[attachment=12154]

[attachment=12155]

[attachment=12156]

[attachment=12157]

[attachment=12158]


----------



## Brink

Nice Ken, you're doing a wheel fine job, if I say so in a round about way. I spoke to some fiends about this build, and it seems you just keep rolling through it.

I do like it.


----------



## Kevin

Keep on chooglin Ken. Looking good. Thanks for the pretty smile too. :sun_smiley:



Brink said:


> Nice Ken, you're doing a wheel fine job, if I say so in a round about way. I spoke to some fiends about this build, and it seems you just keep rolling through it.
> 
> I do like it.



I know how you came about your user name now, because I'm on the brink of laughter. Not quite into the laughter territory mind you, but on the brink.


----------



## Mike1950

Not to stray from this excellent thread but a little not about the compass. I bought a 75 yr old set of trammel points on ebay- $15.00 wonderfully made and I have no clue as to how I got along with out them. I also just bought for about $5 an micro adjustable set on a round steel rod. Keep your eyes open and these for very few dollars can make circles so much easier!!!

Ken as always your brake assembly is incredible in it's detail....................


----------



## Kenbo

Another 2 hours in the shop today after work. The wheels seem to be coming together this time. 
I started off the day by unclamping my "wheels" that I glued up yesterday and traced the inside heptagon onto a scrap piece of 1/2" ply. I then cut this heptagon out, using my scroll saw, and sanded up to the lines to get the size just right.
[attachment=12191]


Now it was time to find the center of the heptagon. (I just like saying that word) Heptagon.  The center is found by measuring and marking the center point on each flat edge, and drawing a line from that mark to the opposite sides point. The intersecting lines in the middle mark the center.
[attachment=12192]

I then placed the heptagon (there's that word again) into the middle of my wheel glue up and used my beam compass (did I mention that I love my beam compass?) to mark the inner and outer diameter of the wheels. The plywood center's only purpose here is to give me a reference point for the compass.
[attachment=12193]


I then headed over to the scroll saw (I'm kinda new at scrolling so I wanted to use it as much as i could to get some practice) and cut the inner diameter just proud of the lines. The outer diameter was cut on the band saw just proud of the lines.
[attachment=12194]

Then, over to the disc sander to sand up to the lines of the wheels.
[attachment=12195]


You can see my half lap joint here in the wheels.
[attachment=12196]


It was now time to sand the inner diameter of the wheels. I used the oscillating belt sander. (I'm a little disappointed that I don't get to say heptagon anymore)
[attachment=12197]


I then needed to mark and drill for the 1/4" dowel pins that will strengthen the half lap joints. I marked each hole and drilled it accordingly. Heptagon. 
[attachment=12198]


And here, we have both rear wheels cut, and drilled. I tried some dowels that I had in the shop, and I didn't like the way they fit. I'm thinking on making some 1/4" walnut dowels in my dowel cutting jig to give the wheel a little contrast. Hopefully, that will be tomorrow.
[attachment=12199]


Heptagon


----------



## woodtickgreg

HEPTAGON! There I said it  Nice work, Maybe if you practice a lot on the scroll saw you could do portraits or something.  Still enjoying your build!


----------



## Kenbo

Spent another 1 1/2 hours of sanity time after work today in the shop. I got a little more done, but not much. I started off by making the dowels that I needed to pin my half lap joints. I used a dowel cutting jig that I made for my router table.
[attachment=12288]


I then cut the dowels a little longer than I needed and glued and hammered them into place.
[attachment=12289]


While waiting for the glue to set up, I was looking for something to do and I decided to try and salvage the custom designer firewood that I made with my first attempt at the wheel sections. I was able to cut plenty of pieces for the front wheels spokes. I got a few for screw ups too. I was glad about that. I hate burning wood when there might be a purpose for it.
[attachment=12290]


After the glue set up, I used my flush cut saw and trimmed all of the 1/4" dowels.
[attachment=12291]


And after a little sanding, the wheels look pretty good I think.
[attachment=12292]


I'm glad I went with the half lap and dowel pinned joint. I think it looks a lot better than just a butt joint.
[attachment=12293]

Hoping to get some more time in tomorrow but I never know if I will get out there from day to day. I can only hope I guess.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Looking great Ken 
But I gotta tell ya - The cleanliness of your shop is a little disturbing...
Scott


----------



## Brink

Ken, I hope you get more shop time. I need something to hold my attention.

I know I'm jumping ahead, but do these wheels get tires? (and I don't mean Goodyears)


----------



## kweinert

Brink said:


> Ken, I hope you get more shop time. I need something to hold my attention.
> 
> I know I'm jumping ahead, but do these wheels get tires? (and I don't mean Goodyears)



Well, maybe not Goodyears, but they are steel belted, right? 

Very nice build - isn't it interesting how so many of us relax by trying to be precise in our spare time?

Ken


----------



## woodtickgreg

kweinert said:


> isn't it interesting how so many of us relax by trying to be precise in our spare time?
> 
> Ken


----------



## Kenbo

Brink said:


> Ken, I hope you get more shop time. I need something to hold my attention.
> 
> I know I'm jumping ahead, but do these wheels get tires? (and I don't mean Goodyears)



My initial thought was that I was going to form some metal around the wheels for the tires and the more I thought about it, the more I didn't want to cover up the half lap joinery that I spent so much time fussing over. I like the joinery and want to keep it exposed, so no tires for this wagon sadly enough.
I did some test cuts of the front wheels today and dry fit some 1/8" hardboard together to verify the size of stock needed. The front tires only have 6 sections so they will not be as fussy to make. I'm looking forward to a good weekend in the shop and some good progress. Here's hoping.


----------



## Brink

Maybe not as fussy to make, but, hexagon isn't as much fun to say as heptagon. :)


----------



## scrimman

Really liking this build, Ken. I was thinking about making a hand cart here recently, even though the scale will be a bit off, this is going to be a great help!


----------



## Kenbo

Okay, the progress.............I cut all the pieces for the front wheels. I then cut the rabbets for the half laps and fitted them together. I sanded off all of the waste areas and glued the wheel sections together. I then cut all the rear spokes to length and marked all the tapers for the hubs of the spokes. I used the disc sander to shape all the tapers. I tried a dry fit and I'm not 100% happy with the fit, but I'm hoping that the center hubs will correct that. I'm not going to scrap them just yet. I then drilled them all to accept the dowel pins. I also routed all the spokes on all 4 sides with a roundover bit. Dry fit them again. Used a primitive jig to drill the holes in the wheels to accept the dowel pins and that was pretty much all I got done.
[attachment=12437]
[attachment=12438]
[attachment=12439]
[attachment=12440]
[attachment=12441]
[attachment=12442]
[attachment=12443]
[attachment=12444]
[attachment=12445]
[attachment=12446]


----------



## Kenbo

[attachment=12447]
[attachment=12448]
[attachment=12449]
[attachment=12450]
[attachment=12451]


----------



## woodtickgreg

Looks awesome Ken! Whata you got stock in the irwin clamp company, LOL. I like them too! We both got some shop time today!


----------



## Brink

Looks like a good productive day.


----------



## cabomhn

Looks great! Loving the updates


----------



## Kenbo

I got out to the shop today and got a little done. I started of by repeating the process that I used for the rear wheels. I made an insert for the middle and drew out my wheels diameters. I also got the wheels drilled for the pins. I cut the exterior diameter with the bandsaw and the inner diameter with the scroll saw. I got everything sanded up to the lines and glued in the pins. Hopefully, tomorrow I will be able to cut and sand the pins flush with the wheels and start in on the spokes or maybe the hubs.
[attachment=12584]

[attachment=12585]

[attachment=12586]

[attachment=12587]


----------



## Twig Man

Great progress. Looking good!!


----------



## Mike1950

Your attention to detail is incredible. Fitting a bunch of big parts together is one thing- a bunch of little ones is a whole nother ball game. I sure do not want to build a wagon built it SURE is FUN to watch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kenbo

Spent another while in the shop after work today. My goal was to finish the hubs and split rings that I started yesterday. I really really really want to start assembling the wheels tomorrow. I know it is going to be a long process, but my goal for tomorrow is to have all 4 wheels complete. I don't know if that is ambitious or not, but that is the goal.
For today, I was able to get all 8 large discs cut, drilled, routed and sanded as well as all 4 split rings and small hubs. I also managed to pull off a dry fit of the larger rear wheels. I drilled the initial holes in the hubs and used my dowel centers to transfer the holes to the other pieces. I cut all the split rings on a scroll saw but used a circle cutter for the large discs and hubs. I still need to drill the 3/4" holes for the hubs but that will be tomorrow when the assembly of the wheels is complete. This way, I can make sure that all the holes line up correctly.
[attachment=12656]

[attachment=12657]

[attachment=12658]

[attachment=12659]

[attachment=12660]


----------



## woodtickgreg

This is such a cool project! I can't believe the amount of work that goes into the wheels, their gonna look really cool mounted on the wagon. Great work Ken, really enjoying your build!


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> This is such a cool project! I can't believe the amount of work that goes into the wheels, their gonna look really cool mounted on the wagon. Great work Ken, really enjoying your build!




Thanks Greg. The wheels are killing me. I still have all the pins to make for the spokes and each pin is held in place with a wedge. I'll be making custom walnut dowels and I'm thinking poplar wedges for a little contrast. I've been playing it through in my head all week as to how I'm going to do it and I still have no idea.  Hopefully it will be a successful day tomorrow.


----------



## Brink

Why do I think there will be a solution by morning?


----------



## Kenbo

Spent 9 hours in the shop today. I glued all the hubs and discs together as well as glueing the split rings to the outer hubs for all 4 wheels. I flush cut all the half lap joint pins and sanded the front wheels. I made some cardboard templates to help me in centering the hubs once I got the spokes glued in. I started off using my beam compass with an exacto knife, but there was too much flex in the blade, so I ended up marking them and cutting them on the scroll saw. Cardboard on the scroll saw. That's a first for me. I drilled sanded and routed all the spokes for the front wheels. I also had to make some 1/4" walnut dowels because I wanted contrasting pins for the spokes. I used my dowel cutting jig that I made for this. I then went through and glued in all 52 spokes and squared them up using a 2" square. I started off using regular titebond, but switched to titebond III to give me a little more working time. Once I got all the spokes glued in, I glued and pinned the hubs and clamped everything up. Once that was all dry, I spent what seemed like forever, sanding. I then drilled the 3/4" holes to accept the axles and viola. Here's where I'm at now.

[attachment=12724]

[attachment=12725]

[attachment=12726]

[attachment=12727]

[attachment=12728]

[attachment=12729]

[attachment=12730]

[attachment=12731]

[attachment=12732]

[attachment=12733]


----------



## Kenbo

[attachment=12738]

[attachment=12739]

[attachment=12740]

[attachment=12741]

[attachment=12742]

[attachment=12743]

[attachment=12744]

[attachment=12745]

[attachment=12746]


----------



## DKMD

Looking good! When are you gonna start on the Shetland ponies to pull this mutha?


----------



## Mike1950

Looking good- I love it. David I think he is going to use his wooden harley.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Absolutely amazing.................:wacko1:


----------



## Kenbo

I started off the day by making some smaller pieces to finish off sections of the wagon that I started earlier in the build. I started off with the linch pins. I figured that they would be a good addition at this point consider that I now had wheels to use them on. 
[attachment=12804]
[attachment=12805]

I then concentrated on making the hinges for the box. I had stated earlier that I wanted to make wooden hinges so that is what I did. I cut them on the scroll saw using compound cutting. I also drilled the angled hole through the bottom and back of the box to allow the brass rod to pass through. Once I got the box mounted, I glued the hinges in place. They work like a charm and I'm really happy with the way they turned out.
[attachment=12806]
[attachment=12807]
[attachment=12808]
[attachment=12809]
[attachment=12810]
[attachment=12811]


I then started to work on the brake system. It was then that I realized that a couple of parts had been made wrong. I made the handle backwards. So I made a new one out of walnut. I also noticed that the cams were too large and didn't allow the brake assembly to work correctly. I made some new ones for that as soon as I finished the calculations on what length they should be.
[attachment=12812]
[attachment=12813]


----------



## Kenbo

I then got to work assmebling and installing the brake system. It's quite the set up and works really well. Once the brake is applied, those rear wheels lock up tight. Very cool indeed.
Once all the brackets and cams were installed, I set the wagon back into the chasis and this is where we are at at this point. Doesn't seem like a lot of work for the 10 hours that I worked on it today, but I had a good time so I'm okay with that.
[attachment=12815]
[attachment=12816]


[attachment=12817]


----------



## woodtickgreg

Never imagined there would be such small parts on this! Really taking shape now, looks great.  Man this thing is just too cool!


----------



## Ken Johnson

Wow, I am amazed at the level of detail on this project. Thanks for sharing this, Ken. Beautiful work. BTW, you obviously have way too much spare time. Haha!


----------



## Kenbo

To make a very long story, very short........I started bending the hoops for the canopy today. I'm using oak and I made a very simple steamer box out of some 2" ABS pipe and a plywood pot lid. I have 8 hoops in total to make, but I only cut 2 forms, so this will take a few days. Hang in there, I'm still going.
[attachment=13121]

[attachment=13122]


----------



## Kevin

Simple and effective. Always the best route.


----------



## Brink

Ah, now I'm all caught up. still loving' this buld.


----------



## Kenbo

Just a couple of shots of the inside of the steaming tube. I have 1/8" dowels drilled throughout the tube to support the stock.
I also have 4 hoops complete, and 2 in the forms. 2 more to steam tomorrow and I should be installing them by Wednesday with any luck at all.
[attachment=13175]

[attachment=13176]

[attachment=13177]


----------



## Kevin

Oh that's cool, I can see it already. Are you sewing the canvas yet?


----------



## Brink

Canvas!!!

Ken's gonna scroll saw thread and weave the cover outa wood!


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Oh that's cool, I can see it already. Are you sewing the canvas yet?



I still have to purchase the canvas Kevin, but I do intend to sew the canopy. I'm not sure how yet but I have been thinking about it. I don't have a problem sitting down at a sewing machine in the name of a cool woodworking project. I still have some more wooden pieces to add though and a little more metal.


----------



## Kevin

Nothing sissy about sewing man. Men who poo poo the needle and thread are insecure with themselves. Ask any Army Ranger or Air Force Para Rescue member if sewing is sissy.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Can't wait to see the hoops on, it's gonna be cool! 
P.S. My mom tought me how to embroider when I was 8, I think that's what led to model building! Yes I can still sew a button on! I always say I can make, fix, or build anything,.....I guess I can sew too.


----------



## Kenbo

Got home from work today and fired up the stovetop steam bending machine to get the final 2 hoops bent. Once all that was going on, I headed to the shop to drill, sand and install the existing 6 hoops onto the wagon. Here's a peak at what I got done today.
[attachment=13226]

[attachment=13227]

[attachment=13228]

[attachment=13229]

[attachment=13230]


----------



## Mike1950

Ken- That is VERY VERY COOL. I love it


----------



## Kenbo

I started out the day by installing the last 2 hoops on my wagon. My intention was to install the ridge beam as well, but somebody (and I wont mention any names, but his initials are K-E-N-B-O) read the measurements wrong and cut his ridge beam 2" too short. :dash2:

So that will be a project for tomorrow. 

I decided that since I had all the hoops installed, I would proceed with making a few little accessories. I decided on an axe for today. I would like to say that the hardest thing about making this axe was not making it perfect. I pride myself on having things "just right" and at one point, there was an imperfection in the axe head and I tried to correct it. I had to stop myself. In all the pictures of the tools that I have looked at, there was not one perfect axe head. These things were pounded out by blacksmiths. There was no such thing as perfect. So I held back and managed to get it a little imperfect. I'm pretty happy with the results of this.
If any of your give a rats @$$ about the history of this wagon, you should really look it up. It's quite the read. There is a lot of history on these puppies.
The picture that the axe is laying on, is one that I found on a pioneer website that I printed out and used to model my axe after.
Hope you like it so far.
[attachment=13305]

[attachment=13306]

[attachment=13307]

[attachment=13308]

[attachment=13309]


----------



## Brink

A perfectly imperfect ax :) lookin' good there!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenn, this thing is looking great! It's so cool to look at now that it's all coming together.  One question, what are you going to do with it when it's done? Display it in your home?


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> Kenn, this thing is looking great! It's so cool to look at now that it's all coming together.  One question, what are you going to do with it when it's done? Display it in your home?



Thanks guys. I have no idea what I'm going to do with it. I've been asking myself that every since I started the build. The body of the wagon is 3' long and with the tongue, it's 5' long and stands over 2' high. I've thought of some way that I could make a functional item out of it, but I'm drawing a blank. For now, it will be displayed in my home. I know my father on the east coast has his eye on it. I may just give it to him. The fun for me is building it.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kenn, this thing is looking great! It's so cool to look at now that it's all coming together.  One question, what are you going to do with it when it's done? Display it in your home?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. I have no idea what I'm going to do with it. I've been asking myself that every since I started the build. The body of the wagon is 3' long and with the tongue, it's 5' long and stands over 2' high. I've thought of some way that I could make a functional item out of it, but I'm drawing a blank. For now, it will be displayed in my home. I know my father on the east coast has his eye on it. I may just give it to him. The fun for me is building it.
Click to expand...

Ha Ha, I knew it was big, that's kinda why I was wondering.


----------



## Kenbo

Spent some more time on the wagon today. Finally got my ridge pole cut and installed in the wagon. It really makes the hoop assembly solid. I also made my version of a 2 man cross cut saw. I made the blade on the scroll saw and shaped, drilled and pinned some dowels for the handles. I tried to make a barrel, but it didn't work, so I turned it into a bucket. I really don't think that I like the bucket, so I don't know if i will keep it or not. I will most likely make another one to take it's place. I also made a tools chest for the back end of the tongue. I made the hinges to match the hinges on the side box. I like making these wooden hinges. They're pretty cool. Anyway, that's the days progress. I need a nap now.
[attachment=13340]

[attachment=13341]

[attachment=13342]

[attachment=13343]

[attachment=13344]

[attachment=13345]

[attachment=13346]

[attachment=13347]


----------



## woodtickgreg

I like the saw and the bucket!  Most people will look at this and not have any idea how much work is really in it! But we know! Awesome job Ken.


----------



## Kenbo

Joe Rebuild said:


>



I broke the tooth while tapering them on the blade. I was quite upset at first, but then thought that it looked a little more authentic. After all, teeth break right? So the answer to your question is.................yes.


----------



## Mike1950

Ken, Your attention to detail is commendable. I can not imagine doing such little details- makes my clunky fingers :wacko1::wacko1: ache just thinking about. 
But next you are going to have to start 4 or 6 of these. 


[attachment=13368]

I mean come on now a wagon needs ponies to really be a wagon --Right? :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Should only take a couple more hours. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin

That wagon spent some time on the south end of the Chisolm, and that saw spent some time making Osage dust. Thus the broke tooth. Lucky it got out of Texas with only one missing. 

Ken it's a really beautiful piece of work. If you sell it, don't cut yourself short. Scroll down and look at the price of this aged model.


----------



## Kenbo

Thanks guys. Yard work got in the way of the wagon build today, but I did locate some awesome chain to hang my feed trough from. That was all I got done.
[attachment=13386]

[attachment=13387]

[attachment=13388]


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> That wagon spent some time on the south end of the Chisolm, and that saw spent some time making Osage dust. Thus the broke tooth. Lucky it got out of Texas with only one missing.
> 
> Ken it's a really beautiful piece of work. If you sell it, don't cut yourself short. Scroll down and look at the price of this aged model.



Wow!! I mean, that is a beautiful model, but $3500.00. It's much smaller than mine as well. I do like the oxen harnesses that he has on his. Gives me an idea for something to add to mine. Thanks for the link Kevin.


----------



## Kenbo

Spent 8 hours in the shop today and made a lot of fire wood. There was a lot of experimenting and fooling around trying to figure things out. Got the yoke made. Went with brass hoops, only because I had the material and it fit in with the other hardware. Not sure about the chains for the yoke just yet. I saw them mounted in a picture on the web and I can't decide if I like mine like this or not. I think I do. Also got the platform installed for, what I hope will be a barrel soon. The barrel is proving to be a little more difficult than I thought it would be. I also started in on a new bucket. Not sure if I like it or not. Cut the bucket pieces on the scroll saw.....go figure.
That was it for today. 8 hours, just like that.
[attachment=13592]

[attachment=13593]

[attachment=13594]

[attachment=13595]

[attachment=13596]


----------



## woodtickgreg

This thing needs to be in a cowboy museum, if there is such a thing. It's just that cool!


----------



## scrimman

Sweet.


----------



## Kenbo

Spent some more time on the wagon today. Got a new bucket finished because I didn't like the other one that I made. Also got the barrel completed and the platform for the barrel. Believe it or not, that was it. A whole day to do that. Where does the time go?
[attachment=13620]

[attachment=13621]

[attachment=13622]

[attachment=13623]

[attachment=13624]

[attachment=13625]

[attachment=13626]

[attachment=13627]


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> ... A whole day to do that. Where does the time go?



Well, just remember you are building a real Conestoga wagon. You can't do something like that fast. Not with that kind of attention to detail. It's a small one sure but it's dang sure a real one just as sure.


----------



## Kenbo

Made a few more parts for the Conestoga wagon today. Took a lot longer again than I thought it would. I shouldn't be surprised. Everything takes longer than I thought it would. That's okay though. I still have a great day in the shop.
[attachment=13867]

[attachment=13868]

[attachment=13869]

[attachment=13870]

[attachment=13871]

[attachment=13872]

[attachment=13873]

[attachment=13874]


----------



## woodtickgreg

Now your cookin! :rofl2:


----------



## Brink

I can hear those pots and pans clanging away on some rocky trail.


----------



## Kenbo

Almost forgot to add the pictures of my wolf pelt. It's not wood, but it is part of the build.
[attachment=13898]

[attachment=13899]


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> Almost forgot to add the pictures of my wolf pelt. It's not wood, but it is part of the build.



What did you do Ken, scalp one of your Nerf dolls?


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot to add the pictures of my wolf pelt. It's not wood, but it is part of the build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do Ken, scalp one of your Nerf dolls?
Click to expand...


:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## cabomhn

Brink said:


> I can hear those pots and pans clanging away on some rocky trail.



That's exactly what I thought when I saw this.

Phenomenal work here, I haven't checked in for an update in quite some time, but I'll have to say I'm glad I took a look, this thing is fantastic.


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot to add the pictures of my wolf pelt. It's not wood, but it is part of the build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do Ken, scalp one of your Nerf dolls?
Click to expand...




Sssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh. My daughter hasn't noticed it missing yet.  (I wouldn't scalp mine. Mine are antique)

:rotflmao3:


----------



## Brink

Lol, I went and checked for a bare spot on my shoulders.


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> What's a Nerf Doll?



Yea I get my nerfs and trolls mixed up. Actually I meant to say Troll Doll. 

[attachment=13936]

But Rob did you mention something about a Deville? 

[attachment=13937]

I think you may be right. Ken is a death metal drummer so he could've had the opportunity to nab some of that hide when C.C. was spaced out.


----------



## Kenbo

Can't play home on the range without a guitar, so here it is.
I didn't get as much done as I would have liked to today, but that is only because the thing that I did get done took so darned long to make. Who knew? 
I made a guitar today.
I also started on a new pelt. I have a few ideas for improving the pelt that I made so I will be working on that tomorrow along with another extra.
Here's the guitar that I finished today. I was going to put a pick guard on it, but I don't think that pick guards were installed in the 1800's. I'll have to do some research on that one.
I'm hoping to have a good day in the shop tomorrow..
[attachment=14200]

[attachment=14199]

[attachment=14198]

[attachment=14197]

[attachment=14196]


----------



## Kevin

Way cool. Put some tuners on that head and you'll have it.


----------



## woodtickgreg

So cool! Any woman will tell you it's all in the accessories, and this thing has them in spades!


----------



## Kenbo

Did some more work on the wagon accessories today. You can't have a guitar without a fiddle. So I made that. I also made a skull out of maple and glued some fur to it. It was supposed to be a replacement wolf pelt but the snout was too short, so a bear it shall be. 
[attachment=14243]

[attachment=14244]

[attachment=14245]

[attachment=14246]

[attachment=14247]

[attachment=14248]

[attachment=14249]

[attachment=14250]

[attachment=14251]


----------



## Mike1950

Kenbo- I tried to leave a like but I see our fearless leader has been messing with things again.  I guess we should feel fortunate to still be up and going.  
Violin, guitar and bear are fantastic. You are and artist.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> Kenbo- I tried to leave a like but I see our fearless leader has been messing with things again.  I guess we should feel fortunate to still be up and going.
> Violin, guitar and bear are fantastic. You are and artist.


+1 on the like thing, I was wondering if it was my pos puter? Excellent miniature work Ken!


----------



## Brink

[attachment=14255]

+1 here, too


----------



## Kevin

Great job Ken. _"If you wanna play in Texas ya gotta have a fiddle in the band." _

Great detail, and since the whiners have come out about the Like button being AWOL I have restored it. Do you "like" that? 

:lolol:


----------



## Twig Man

Kenbo said:


> Did some more work on the wagon accessories today. You can't have a guitar without a fiddle. So I made that. I also made a skull out of maple and glued some fur to it. It was supposed to be a replacement wolf pelt but the snout was too short, so a bear it shall be.



You talent never ceases to amaze me


----------



## DKMD

Amazing! Have you found a home for this thing yet? There's a cowboy hall of fame in Oklahoma City just south of me... I wonder if they might interested?

www.nationalcowboymuseum.org


----------



## NYWoodturner

Ken - you have taken detail to a whole new level. Every time I think your done you add something else! Amazing work !

Scott


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Great job Ken. _"If you wanna play in Texas ya gotta have a fiddle in the band." _
> 
> Great detail, and since the whiners have come out about the Like button being AWOL I have restored it. Do you "like" that?
> 
> :lolol:



WHINERS!!:fit::fit::fit::fit::fit::fit: He just cannot resist pushing the buttons to see what happens. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Kenbo

I wasn't able to play in the shop on Saturday due to my regular day job throwing me for a loop. I did, however, get 9 hours in today to work on the cargo for the wagon. I was blown away by how long it took to make these 9 shipping crates. I have 9 done, and I have another 12 to do. These are the largest of the 21 shipping crates. I was hoping to be done the cargo this weekend and start working on the canvas cover, but that's obviously not going to happen. Here's where we're at now.

[attachment=14465]

[attachment=14466]

[attachment=14467]

[attachment=14468]

[attachment=14469]


----------



## Kevin

What's in the crates? Fruit Cakes? (No, that's what some of our members are. )

They look great Ken. You're level of skill was very high going into this, but I bet you would agree this particular build has really helped you reach another level. I can see it.


----------



## Brink

Ahh, frageelie. Must be Italian. 

I'm thinking a dozen leg lamps.

Still loving this, Ken.


----------



## woodtickgreg

The crates should have dynamite on them.  because that's what this build is.


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> You're level of skill was very high going into this, but I bet you would agree this particular build has really helped you reach another level. I can see it.




I would definitely agree with you Kevin. From the physical health challenges to the new methods of steam bending and hollow body fiddle and guitar making, this build has been enjoyable from the beginning. It has definitely pushed my patience to a new level and at over 180 hours so far, I'm still not in a hurry to finish. I think I've reached a certain level of Zen with the project, if you know what I mean.




> Ahh, frageelie. Must be Italian.
> 
> I'm thinking a dozen leg lamps.
> 
> Still loving this, Ken.



 You have no idea how many times I thought that while cutting the stencil and while painting the crates. I was going to type it in my thread post but I wasn't sure how many would get it. Mrs Kenbo says she likes the way you think. Definitely one of our favourite Christmas movies.




> The crates should have dynamite on them. because that's what this build is.



Thanks Greg. Thanks for both the comment, and the idea of what to paint on the smaller crates. Gonna have to make another stencil.


----------



## kweinert

Kenbo said:


> I wasn't able to play in the shop on Saturday due to my regular day job throwing me for a loop. I did, however, get 9 hours in today to work on the cargo for the wagon. I was blown away by how long it took to make these 9 shipping crates. I have 9 done, and I have another 12 to do. These are the largest of the 21 shipping crates. I was hoping to be done the cargo this weekend and start working on the canvas cover, but that's obviously not going to happen. Here's where we're at now.



You're doing a crate job on this build, Ken. I'm really enjoying watching things progress.


----------



## Brink

Lol! Crate job!


----------



## Kenbo

I went to the local fabric store with Mrs Kenbo and picked out a fabric that I thought was perfect to resemble burlap bags. I scaled out the bags to be approx 2' X 3' which works out to be 4"X6" which, according to some websites that I went on, was a 50lb bag. I got the fabric in a remnants bin which was marked down another 50% so I ended up getting the material for $3.14. Gotta love it. I wish I could get wood that cheap. Anyway, Mrs Kenbo instructed me on the use of her sewing machine and I got to work. It's not as easy as it looks. Similar to a scroll saw, but the material wants to do its own thing. A learning curve for sure, but I had fun. 15 bags done, ready for filling. I have to do some scroll saw work before I can fill them so that will have to wait until tomorrow. Thanks for looking in.
[attachment=14542]

[attachment=14543]

[attachment=14544]

[attachment=14545]

[attachment=14546]


----------



## jteagle6977

Really enjoying this build. That is a beautiful clock in the back ground. One of these day I will have to try and make one like that. John


----------



## woodtickgreg

bags shmags,  yeah that's cool and learning to sew with a machine  But +1 on the clock! I want to do one of those too, still on the bucket list. The wagon build is becoming way more than I ever envisioned, so very fun to watch.


----------



## Kenbo

Yesterday, I spent a little time working on the design for the sack logo. I laid it all out, and today, I went out and braved the cold to scroll out my stencils for the grain sacks. I then painted all 15 sacks, filled them and sewed them up. Definitely pleased with the way they came out.

Still not done the cargo. More to come.

[attachment=14603]

[attachment=14604]

[attachment=14605]

[attachment=14606]

[attachment=14607]


----------



## Brink

????? Filled them with.....?


----------



## Kenbo

Brink said:


> ????? Filled them with.....?



13 are filled with dried, ground corn cobs, 1 is filled with rice, and 1 is filled with a mixture of rice and corn cobs.


----------



## Brink

I like that.


----------



## kweinert

Kenbo said:


> Brink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ????? Filled them with.....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 are filled with dried, ground corn cobs, 1 is filled with rice, and 1 is filled with a mixture of rice and corn cobs.
Click to expand...


Missed an opportunity to get rid of some of the sawdust hanging around the shop. At least it would have made a small dent.


----------



## woodtickgreg

kweinert said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ????? Filled them with.....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 are filled with dried, ground corn cobs, 1 is filled with rice, and 1 is filled with a mixture of rice and corn cobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Missed an opportunity to get rid of some of the sawdust hanging around the shop. At least it would have made a small dent.
Click to expand...

Not so grasshopper, Kenbo doesn't let dust collect in his shop. Now my shop, that's a whole nuther topic of discussion.


----------



## Kenbo

kweinert said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ????? Filled them with.....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 are filled with dried, ground corn cobs, 1 is filled with rice, and 1 is filled with a mixture of rice and corn cobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Missed an opportunity to get rid of some of the sawdust hanging around the shop. At least it would have made a small dent.
Click to expand...



Tried the sawdust. It didn't allow the bags to sit properly. I guess the sawdust didn't have enough weight to it and the bag looked "fake". The rice sat the prettiest when it was lying flat, but when sat up on end, it all settled in the bottom and made the bag look terrible. The ground corn cobs sat nicely when flat and when sat on end, they did settle on the bottom, but enough stay throughout the bag to make the sacks look right. Believe you me, I thought about the sawdust. I obsess over this project. I think through things all week long. There has been many thought processes rifled through my head long before the wood touches a blade. I've been thinking about the cargo now for about a month. The ideas I came up with were definitely not spur of the moment. I obsessed over the fiddle for weeks as well before I took the plunge and tried to make one. Once I got the template made for that, it was smooth sailing (sort of). Tomorrow's crates should be a walk in the park, now that I have the basic methods in place.
Stay tuned guys.


----------



## Kenbo

I put in another 7 hours on the wagon yesterday and didn't get very far. I continued on the crate making and I will hopefully get them done today. Here's hoping.

[attachment=14705]

[attachment=14706]


----------



## woodtickgreg

I thought you where the scroller and Mike was the box maker.  Now Mike has bought a scroll saw and you are making boxes. :rofl2: Funny stuff for sure, Great work Ken.


----------



## Kevin

Once Ken hooks up a pair of oxen to that yoke he's going to be a teamster on top of already being a seamster.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Once Ken hooks up a pair of oxen to that yoke he's going to be a teamster on top of already being a seamster.



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kenbo

Spent another day in the shop today and got all the cargo made and loaded into the wagon. These crates are very time consuming as each one takes 30 slats. I cut each slat on the scroll saw to give them an imperfect edge. Considering that there are 21 crates and each one has 30 slats, I cut 630 individual slats. It took way longer than I had anticipated but I think it was well worth the effort. I'm happy with the way they turned out. I also put a finish on the guitar and fiddle, but they were still wet when I left the shop so I didn't get a photo of it. This is where we are at now. The cargo is done. For those who are interested, I did the math and so far, I have logged in 202 hours on this project and that doesn't include the time researching, planning and drawing out templates/patterns. That's a lot of hours for sure.

[attachment=14739]

[attachment=14740]

[attachment=14741]

[attachment=14742]

[attachment=14743]


----------



## Kevin

When you first started this I thought "this will be cool". But every time you post an update it keeps exceeding my expectations. This is one of the coolest projects I've ever seen.


----------



## Kenbo

And just for the record, these home made TNT crates are touchy. Fragile doesn't begin to explain it.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> When you first started this I thought "this will be cool". But every time you post an update it keeps exceeding my expectations. This is one of the coolest projects I've ever seen.


No kidding! I totally agree. The hours really don't mean anything except a timeline and Kens amazing speed. It's a labor of love and just way too cool for sure. You continue to blow me away Ken.


----------



## Kenbo

[attachment=14964]

[attachment=14965]

[attachment=14966]

[attachment=14967]

[attachment=14968]

[attachment=14969]

[attachment=14970]

[attachment=14971]

[attachment=14972]

[attachment=14973]


----------



## Kenbo

[attachment=14974]

[attachment=14975]

[attachment=14976]

[attachment=14977]

[attachment=14978]

[attachment=14979]

[attachment=14980]

And with that, I call it quits on this build. The only thing that I have left to do is add the hay to the feed trough. I have to say that I am extremely pleased with the way it came out. I love the canopy and the cargo. I had a blast sewing and I guess that my scrolling skills really came in handy when it came to working with the sewing machine. Thanks to Mrs Kenbo for teaching me how to set up and use the machine. Now, after seeing my straight hems, she wants me to make some curtains for my youngest daughter's room. I'm not so sure about that one. I had a fantastic time with this build and I enjoyed every step along the way. There were plenty of challenges, from figuring out how to make the wheels, to making the barrel and miniature fiddle. The challenges and thought process are what makes these builds fun. A huge thanks to everyone on the forum who followed this thread. Without your encouragement and kind words, it just wouldn't be as much fun. All of your input is much appreciated and it is fine people like you, that make me strive to improve what I do in the woodworking world every time I step into the shop.
Without a doubt, the most challenging part of this build, was the wheels. What a nightmare figuring out the heptagons. (I still love that word). One of my favourite things? The fiddle. I love the way it came out and I might even make another one for a Christmas tree ornament. I also loved the sewing. Very, very cool stuff. Another great part of this build was the research. I learned a lot about the history of the wagons and what their purpose was and how they play a very important part in North American history. 
I would love to hear some of your feedback. What was your favourite part of this build? I know that my least favourite part, is the fact that it is over. 
Thanks for lookin' in guys.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I just don't have the words for how cool this is. MAGNIFICENT!!!! Still doesn't fit. I have enjoyed this build and journey very much, thank you Ken for sharing with us all. It is us members that are blessed and inspired by the great projects that you share with us.


----------



## Mike1950

Favorite part?? the fact that you took the extra time it takes to share the journey with all off us. Quite a project-beautiful result!!!!! 
Other favorite part- the wheels- they are amazing!! THANKS


----------



## scrimman

I'm actually kinda sad that you've reached the end of this one...it sure was a blast to 'see' the various steps in making that opus of a Conestoga! Thanks again for sharing it with us as you went. Very instructive, and extremely inspiring! Can't wait to see what you come up with next!

Sean


----------



## woodtickgreg

scrimman said:


> Can't wait to see what you come up with next!
> 
> Sean



Me too, I think the bar has been set rather high


----------



## NYWoodturner

I think my favorite part is how well you documented the journey. It was not overly detailed nor overly vague. It was like a good movie - it just kept sucking you in... and about when you though you had your head wrapped around it there was a new twist... a new level of detail that pulled you in further. Before you knew it you were completely submersed! (A lesson for me in the value of detail - Thank You)
Scott


----------



## hobbit-hut

I'm still speechless Wagon Master Kimbo. :way2go:


----------



## cabomhn

The final result looks perfect, something that belongs in a museum somewhere. I've really enjoyed reading all of your updates as you've gone through the project but I'm looking forward to your next project!


----------



## Kevin

Ken, this was a fun fun ride. Like Scott said it was the perfect blend of detail without going too far. It was like a woman's dress, long enough to cover the subject matter yet short enough to keep things interesting. 5 stars all the way!

:thewave:


----------



## Kevin

Ken, I tried to feature this thread on our FB page but for the life of me I cannot figure that thing out at all. And honestly I spent a full 10 minutes trying to do it. Would you please showcase a picture of your finished wagon on our page wherever you do that, and also provide a link to this thread? I would very much appreciate it if you would.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Ken, I tried to feature this thread on our FB page but for the life of me I cannot figure that thing out at all. And honestly I spent a full 10 minutes trying to do it. Would you please showcase a picture of your finished wagon on our page wherever you do that, and also provide a link to this thread? I would very much appreciate it if you would.



Thats a great idea.


----------



## Kenbo

I wasn't going to post any of my work on the FB page because there are members on this forum who are far more deserving of having their work displayed, but if you are requesting it, I will be sure to post it. Thanks for thinking my work is worthy of the page.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kenbo said:


> I wasn't going to post any of my work on the FB page because there are members on this forum who are far more deserving of having their work displayed, but if you are requesting it, I will be sure to post it. Thanks for thinking my work is worthy of the page.



Oh it is definatly worthy and then some!


----------



## cabomhn

Kenbo said:


> I wasn't going to post any of my work on the FB page because there are members on this forum who are far more deserving of having their work displayed, but if you are requesting it, I will be sure to post it. Thanks for thinking my work is worthy of the page.



If there is ANY project deserving of being placed on the fb page it is your wagon! You really can't be modest when you've made a masterpiece


----------



## scrimman

Dude, it is worthy. It shows excellent craftsmanship, it is certainly inspired AND inspiring, and if NOTHING else it helps show just what a diverse crowd this is. 



Kenbo said:


> I wasn't going to post any of my work on the FB page because there are members on this forum who are far more deserving of having their work displayed, but if you are requesting it, I will be sure to post it. Thanks for thinking my work is worthy of the page.


----------

